# rejected



## BiNkY (10 Jun 2006)

I started the application process in mid April 06' and my medical was sent to Ottawa on May 1st.  At this point I was told all I could do now is wait, so I did. I waited for a month and 9 days to find out today that I was rejected by the canadian forces because of the simple fact that i wear foot orthotics. The only reason I wear these is because I train so hard, and i have been for almost 2 years now. I have worked so hard to get to where I am right now. I was hoping to get to basic by late July or early August.  I was crushed. What do I do now... :'(

-Chris


----------



## paracowboy (10 Jun 2006)

options:
1. move on. Find something else. 

2. or stop wearing orthotics and try again.

What the hell else are there?

If anyone with anything credible to add wants in, pm me.


----------



## Thompson (11 Jun 2006)

Hello

I have been training for about 5 months to get into shape for PT test, and i have suffered with shin splints the entire time. After Reading Paracowboy's thread on shin splints, blisters.... i decided 2 weeks ago to go to the Doc and look into getting orthotics. I'm sending out my application this week, and i now that i read this thread I'm wondering if i should use my new orthotics or would i be better off to continue training without them and living with the discomfort? I only ask cause i would not want to go through the whole recruiting process and then be declined because of something like that. Binky, what is the reason you where orthotics?

Thanks for any help


----------



## medicineman (11 Jun 2006)

Could be my inquiring mind, but perhaps the reason you are wearing the orthotics could be the culprit - are they for comfort or are they absolutely required due to some orthopedic problem the army doesn't want to have to worry about at a later time when you end up on endless light duties and not doing your job.  Look at things that way.

MM


----------



## Springroll (11 Jun 2006)

I currently use orthotics during fitness training only. 
I have mine because they are comfortable and naturally over time, everybody's feet start to screw up. 
I also passed my medical even though I wear orthotics. 

Not sure why the original poster got rejected for theirs but would be interesting to know.


----------



## Scott (11 Jun 2006)

One problem with wearing orthotics for training is that you will most likely become used to them (Comfort factor) and then suffer discomfort during your training if you are not wearing them. FWIW.


----------



## Spring_bok (11 Jun 2006)

In this day and age orthotics are almost as common as corrective eyewear.  This leads me to believe that the reason for rejection was something else.  Is there more to the story maybe?


----------



## Leonidio (11 Jun 2006)

Try going to you're familly doctor,and make him writte a note explaining that it does not interfear with any kind of training,or combat situation.


----------



## BiNkY (11 Jun 2006)

Thanks for the posts guys. The reason i wear orthotics is because I had shin splints about a year ago from all the running. I went to my Doctor and he sujested orthotics, so i got them. That's it. I know I could easily function without them now because I run 5 days a week. it's just more comfortable. On the medical form I think my Doctor wrote that I cannot function without pain if i'm not wearing the orthotics. Which is not true, but at the time I didn't think it was a big deal either way. Wow do I ever regret that.


----------



## Leonidio (12 Jun 2006)

If you really want to get in the cf,dont give up.Good luck.I had some problems getting in as well,i got the doctors note saying there was no problem( I take medication,I have hypothyrodism,and have bad vision,got rejected in some trades) I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## bdb (12 Jun 2006)

I wear custom orthotics and I passed through the medical (recently) without much trouble. I had to have my doctor fill out an extra form that stated that I would
be able to operate without them if necessary.  



			
				BiNkY said:
			
		

> On the medical form I think my Doctor wrote that I cannot function without pain if i'm not wearing the orthotics. Which is not true, but at the time I didn't think it was a big deal either way. Wow do I ever regret that.


 Yeah that was definitely your problem.

I have orthotics but I dont really need them as the problem I had was corrected when I changed my running style. I would suggest to those with shin splints to try to change their running technique before going to orthotics as they can muck things up and you become dependent on them. Be sure that your feet are landing flat on the running surface (dont land on your heel and rock forward as you will have to lift the front of your foot up, putting extra strain on your shin muscles) and then push off. You may also need a new pair of shoes.


----------



## Springroll (12 Jun 2006)

bdb said:
			
		

> I wear custom orthotics and I passed through the medical (recently) without much trouble. I had to have my doctor fill out an extra form that stated that I would be able to operate without them if necessary.



I am not sure where you are located but I also have custom orthotics and did not require a Dr's note. 
During my medical I was asked if I required them and I said no since I am not medically required to use them.
The medic who did my medical was more concerned with a scar I had on my foot from stitches than with my orthotics.


----------



## Leonidio (12 Jun 2006)

If they find that small thing unusual,they will want answers,and you gave the right ones.If you start talking about pain..or having problems without them..then things get complicated.


----------



## Scott (12 Jun 2006)

But that is not to say that you shouldn't reveal it to the Medics if you do experience pain, riiiiiight?


----------



## kas (12 Jun 2006)

I received a medical rejection last summer because I was using orthotics. As it turns out, I didn't actually need them. They had been prescribed as a bandaid solution to my symptoms rather than taking the time to do a more complete analysis and solve the problem itself. So a new doctor and 6 months of running training sans orthotics later, I appealed the medical rejection and won.

Moral of my story: Orthotics can stop your application to the CF dead in the water, so don't get them just because they "might" help. Getting a professional gait analysis done by someone with a background in running biomechanics can be invaluable (best $300 I've ever spent). The problems you're experiencing due to running might have nothing to do with the structure of your feet.


----------



## Springroll (12 Jun 2006)

I agree 100% kas.

Best money I ever spent too.


----------



## BiNkY (13 Jun 2006)

I just got back from my Doctors and he said there is no way he can give me a note for at least two months of training without wearing the orthotics, so he can be SURE I dont need them. That is BS i'm going to make an appointment with a pediatrist and see if they can check me out and write me a letter. :brickwall:


----------



## medicineman (13 Jun 2006)

What's BS about it - no self respecting physician is going to risk their license by lying on a note.  And since that podiatrist you want to see isn't your primary care practitioner or someone they refered you to, I don't think it'll lend alot of credence.

Just my opinion though.

MM


----------



## Springroll (13 Jun 2006)

Don't you require a referral to see one??


----------



## govenor_mac (13 Jun 2006)

My son suffered with shin splints until he changed his running shoes to another kind. Now the shin splints are history.


----------



## BiNkY (13 Jun 2006)

I have an appointment with a sports medicine Doctor, a podiatrist, and the doctor that originaly made my orthotics.
MM I didnt mean it's BS that my Doctor wouldn't write me a note yet, I do understand that. This is all just very frustrating for me.
For the past few days I have ran without my inserts. So far so good.


----------



## Leonidio (13 Jun 2006)

Im glad things are going better for you,best of luck,be confident and have patience!


----------



## BiNkY (13 Jun 2006)

Thank you sir ;D


----------

